# Boston area Plow and Backhoe operators wanted



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Seeking experienced plow, Backhoe, Bobcat and laborers for snow work in Boston-Somerville area. 

Must have at least 5 years experience operating machinery during plowing operations and prefer Hydro license but not a requirement.

Plow drivers must be able to operate trucks with sanders and limited visibility at night on busy commercial properties.

$25.00 per hour with many hours available for the right people.

Responsibility is a must! 

Cell phone required.

Payment within 10 days.

Valid drivers license with a clean record.

Drug test.


----------

